# The first to open there eyes!



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

I love it when you see them use there eyes for the first time.

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0767.jpg

Ant the first to leave the nest.

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0779.jpg


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very sweet


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------

